# Tank selection...either / or...



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

I'd like some feedback/opinions on what you consider the pro's and con's of the 40L tank as compared to the 55 gallon tank.
The dimensions being 48"x12.5"x18" for the 40L and 48"x12.5"x21" for the 55 gallon. As I strongly prefer small fish in a community I have little
or no use at all for the tanks which, front to back, are 18" instead of 12.5". Perhaps some day I'll either get one custom built or make one myself
that is made from plywood like you see on You Tube with a 72" length but still have about 12.5" front to back or a tad bit more if I build it.
Til then I'm limited to the 48". But I can't decide which. I'll not give my reasons for each so as not to bias any responses.
But what would be your reasons for choosing one over the other of the above mentioned tanks...40L or 55 ?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Easier lighting on the 40L.The depth(how tall) a tank is really is useless space unless for fish that require taller tanks.I have a 33 long(48 inches long just shorter than the 40L)I love it.The inch per gallon rule is bunk as the truest measurement is surface area.All three 55,40L and 33L have same surface.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

If you are familiar/w the design of the "Algae scraper" on our forum, some of the units have a section which is designed to capture the air which is released
as the bubbles reach the surface. It allows for it to escape from vent(s) at the top. I have a tan gallon (2) set up with my home made bio-filter. They are built similar to an under gravel in that they have a discharge spout. The bubbles bursting at the surface around it puts calcium on the inside of the glass top thereby reducing the light
which comes in in that aria. The two tanks are the first and second generation of this home made bio-filter and the next generation will be in the 40L-55 tank.
I feel confident enough in my design for it to be used in a large tank now as they are rather permanent(though not necessarily 100%) and I didn't want to chance 
using it in a large tank if it wasn't fully functional. Adding a new part(third generation remember) will raise it a bit higher than previous models. Though I have not
completely thought it out, it seems as though I may need to lower the water by 1" for that section which dissipates the air. I'd hate to loose yet one more inch off the height
of a 40L...but I hate the fact that I have a difficult time reaching all the bottom of the 55. Ergo the reason for my inability to make the decision. In additions...
one of my planned decorations would look better if the tank were higher...been a year thinking about this now.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

With the same footprint I would normally say the 40l but you may lose a couple of inches with you filtration??? then I would go with the 55 and arm stretchers.


----------

